

San Francisco's independent retailers disrupt themselves to survive - bayonetz
http://pando.com/2015/05/22/san-franciscos-independent-retailers-disrupt-themselves-to-survive/

======
bayonetz
An ironic bummer for sure. Seems like a lot of opportunity there though.

